# 3G Internet in 2g SIM card



## Charley (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm using the 3g vodafone internet pack in a 2g sim card. It's like a 2g internet connection, videos don't load and speed is slow. 

I contacted customer care and they told me I need a 3g sim to run 3g internet smoothly. 

Is it true?


----------



## fz8975 (Oct 28, 2015)

I don't think so

- - - Updated - - -

try inserting the sim in  another phone and check


----------



## topgear (Oct 29, 2015)

how old is the sim card ?


----------

